
Susan Fowler Rigetti to Join Opinion as Technology Editor - patmcguire
https://www.nytco.com/susan-fowler-rigetti-to-join-opinion-as-technology-editor/
======
cbnotfromthere
Is Susan Fowler related to Martin Fowler?

~~~
acranox
No

------
quelltext
It bothers me a bit that this blog post is what is highlighted her

